# Quasi pronto Xfce 4.2 beta1

## GhePeU

http://lunar-linux.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2004-October/012871.html

 *Quote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> Xfce 4.2.beta 1 is now of sf.net here:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?
> ...

 

non credo che lo proverò, a meno che non escano degli ebuild, perchè xfce4 è il mio de di default e non mi va di rischiare di incasinarlo ma visto che ad usarlo non siamo pochi è sicuramente una notizia interessante

per chi usa xorg 6.8 con le nuove funzionalità abilitate, in questa versione è presente un compositor nativo: niente più xcompmgr

----------

## Guglie

beelo, a quanto pare ci saranno un bel po' di cosine nuove  nel nuovo xfce  :Very Happy: 

se esce un ebuild mi sa che rischierò a metterlo

----------

## silverfix

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> http://lunar-linux.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2004-October/012871.html
> 
> per chi usa xorg 6.8 con le nuove funzionalità abilitate, in questa versione è presente un compositor nativo: niente più xcompmgr

 

dio c'è   :Razz: 

----------

## Dhaki

Che bello   :Very Happy:  sembra che sia una release interessante

----------

## zUgLiO

emerso   :Very Happy: 

http://members.ferrara.linux.it/scrofina/xfce4.jpg

----------

## Nightfall82

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> emerso  
> 
> http://members.ferrara.linux.it/scrofina/xfce4.jpg

 

Che figataaaaa!

Sono tentatissimo di farlo anche io, ma... che mi dici dei pacchetti HARD MASKED? Sono decentemente stabili? Come ti trovi? Posso provarlo anche io senza finir male?   :Confused: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Sono solo 10 minuti che lo uso   :Smile:  , comunque per ora non ho avuto particolari problemi.

----------

## Nightfall82

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Sono solo 10 minuti che lo uso   , comunque per ora non ho avuto particolari problemi.

 

Beh... faccia sapere!

----------

## mouser

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Giusto.... facci sapere che, visto che anch'io l'ho come wm predefinito, sono abbastanza esaltato.

PS: ma in quello screenshot sta girando lo xorg 6.8 con le trasparenze ecc??? se si, devo sbattermi anch'io per configurarlo!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: ma in quello screenshot sta girando lo xorg 6.8 con le trasparenze ecc??? se si, devo sbattermi anch'io per configurarlo!

 

xorg 6.8 con Composite delle finestre, ma non le trasparenze.

Però con il Composite attivato lo spostamento delle finestre non è molto fluido   :Sad: 

----------

## mouser

Scusa la mia ignoranza...... Composite?????

Grazie ancora

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

mouser

----------

## Guglie

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> emerso  
> 
> http://members.ferrara.linux.it/scrofina/xfce4.jpg

 

che ebuild hai usato?

----------

## zUgLiO

Quello che c'è in portage

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?xfce4-4.1.90

----------

## Sparker

NOOOOO ho una ATI e non posso usare il 6.8.x !!!!!

Non sto più nella pelle!!!

Voglio dei driver funzionanti

Comunque ho installato una versione CVS di circa un mese e mezzo fa ed è solida come una roccia. Ora emergo  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> NOOOOO ho una ATI e non posso usare il 6.8.x !!!!!
> 
> Non sto più nella pelle!!!
> 
> Voglio dei driver funzionanti

 

Quoto in pieno ed aggiungo.....

NOOOOOOOOO

giuro che se becco un programmatore ATI   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> giuro che se becco un programmatore ATI     

 

e' proprio questo il problema... non ce ne sono   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> e' proprio questo il problema... non ce ne sono   

 

Allora lo invento e dopo lo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Nightfall82

Mi spiegate due cose per favore?

1) Cos'è che ATI non supporta?

2) Perché su

http://xfce-goodies.berlios.de/images/beta1_snapshot.jpg

c'è un'icona "Sound" che a me non compare?

Grazie!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Nightfall82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'è un'icona "Sound" che a me non compare?
> 
> 

 

Perchè ci sono dei problemi con  xfce4-mixer e alsa.

Problema gia corretto nel CVS, adesso basta aspettare il nuovo ebuild  :Smile: 

 *xfce.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Known bug : xfce4-mixer won't build with "--with-sound=alsa" configure option; this has been fixed already, but not in time for BETA1.
> 
> 

 

----------

## mouser

 *Nightfall82 wrote:*   

> Mi spiegate due cose per favore?
> 
> 1) Cos'è che ATI non supporta?
> 
> 2) Perché su
> ...

 

2) Già risposto da zUgLiO

1) La ATI ha grossa crisi per via della mancanza di driver per Linux, crisi che si manifesta in tutto il suo splendore (  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) con lo Xorg 6.8.x .... ma per questo ti potrà dare delucidazioni Sparker (ti sono vicino, amico   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Che serio il nuovo xffm... Il mio xfce sara' contento di venire aggiornato  :Smile: 

----------

## RedNeckCracker

C'è una buona anima che farebbe l'ebuild Xfce4-cvs?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> C'è una buona anima che farebbe l'ebuild Xfce4-cvs?

 

Un po' lunghetto da fare visto che devi anche, probabilmente, creare gli ebuild per le librerie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok cerchiamo prima di inventare l'acqua calda  :Very Happy:  . Vedi se questo funziona https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183103

----------

## Sparker

 *Nightfall82 wrote:*   

> Mi spiegate due cose per favore?
> 
> 1) Cos'è che ATI non supporta?
> 
> !

 

Sostanzialmente con xorg 6.8.0 l'estensione GLX dei driver closed ATI non funziona assolutamente, riavvia X e incasina il framebuffer appena qualcosa tenta di utilizzarlo. (per darti un'idea, basta avviare OpenOffice   :Confused:  )

Di conseguenza niente DRI, obrette e trasparenze varie

Inoltre, se non erro, manca l'estensione RENDER che permette una certa accelerazione hardware di X.

(poi ci sono le prestazioni inferiori del 40% rispetto a windows, features non utilizzate, problemi con il dual head e xinerama, memory leak, artefatti nei giochi, ecc. ecc. ...)

----------

## mouser

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sostanzialmente con xorg 6.8.0 l'estensione GLX dei driver closed ATI non funziona assolutamente, riavvia X e incasina il framebuffer appena qualcosa tenta di utilizzarlo. (per darti un'idea, basta avviare OpenOffice   )
> 
> Di conseguenza niente DRI, obrette e trasparenze varie
> ...

 

basta   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  basta  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  è come sparare sulla croce rossa   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## rabside

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok cerchiamo prima di inventare l'acqua calda  . Vedi se questo funziona https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183103

 

non mastico molto il polacco... non faresti un suntino?

ciao!

----------

## RedNeckCracker

 *rabside wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ok cerchiamo prima di inventare l'acqua calda  . Vedi se questo funziona https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183103 
> 
> non mastico molto il polacco... non faresti un suntino?
> 
> ciao!

 

sottoscrivo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si vabbe  :Rolling Eyes:  ... penso che dovete solo scaricare l'ebuild http://schron.pl/~arsen/ebuilds/xfce4-cvs.tar.gz e poi scompattarlo nel vostro PORTDIR_OVERLAY e fare i soliti passi

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Inoltre, se non erro, manca l'estensione RENDER che permette una certa accelerazione hardware di X.

 

erri, o meglio, erri parzialmente...

l'estensione RENDER per ATI c'è, e si può aggiungere tranquillamente l'estensione al conf di xorg, solo che... non hai nessun cambiamento a livello di performace   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

dai, miglioreranno + in la con il tempo

----------

## Sparker

Ma anche a voi funziona solo il set di icone Rodent e un paio di quelli ad alto contrasto?

----------

## Nightfall82

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ma anche a voi funziona solo il set di icone Rodent e un paio di quelli ad alto contrasto?

 

Intendi "Settings -> User Interface Settings -> Tema delle icone" ?

Ma... spiegami... QUALI ICONE questo menu permette di configurare?

Se mi rispondi poi provo a rispondere alla tua domanda!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

 *Nightfall82 wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Ma anche a voi funziona solo il set di icone Rodent e un paio di quelli ad alto contrasto? 
> 
> Intendi "Settings -> User Interface Settings -> Tema delle icone" ?
> 
> Ma... spiegami... QUALI ICONE questo menu permette di configurare?
> ...

 

Personalizzano le icone di default della "barra nella parte bassa dello schermo"

----------

## Nightfall82

[quote="Sparker"][quote="Nightfall82"] *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ma anche a voi funziona solo il set di icone Rodent e un paio di quelli ad alto contrasto?

 

Sì, effettivamente è come dici tu...

----------

## mouser

So che è una domanda stupida ......

ma, una volta scaricato il tar.gz, dove lo devo scompattare??? E poi, come lo emergo???

Grazie mille   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

ma ci sono gli ebuild!

----------

## paolo

A vedere dagli screenshot è proprio una figata! Non vedo l'ora di installarlo (prima però vorrei mettere xorg e far andare il GLX&Co)!

----------

## =DvD=

Due screens!

http://www.ingennieri.it/dvd/xfce4-10r.png  Piccolo

http://www.ingennieri.it/dvd/xfce4-10.png <-- Grande

Finalmente xinerama è nativo!!

----------

